# Origin: Übernimmt die Spieleplattform automatisch EA-Installationen von Steam?



## Solstik (28. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Origin: Übernimmt die Spieleplattform automatisch EA-Installationen von Steam?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Origin: Übernimmt die Spieleplattform automatisch EA-Installationen von Steam?


----------



## Ruhkar (28. Februar 2012)

Eine ziemliche Frechheit ist das... Würde einem die Option gegeben, die Spiele zu transferieren um die Vorteile von Origin zu nutzen, wäre es ja noch in Ordnung, allerdings möchte ich als Endbenutzer selber die "Macht" darüber haben, wie und auf welcher Plattform ich meine Spiele lieber spiele! Vor allem sollte es ohne die Durchleuchterei von statten gehen.


----------



## Angeldust (28. Februar 2012)

Ohja wie schlimm... man kann es dann auf Steam und auf Origin spielen wenn man will...

Wie kann EA einen nur einen Key auf Origin schnenken obwohl man bei Steam gekauft hat...

So eine Frechheit aber auch...

Wäre froh wenn das für alle Spiele so gehen würde, dann würde man die Retailfassungen von ME oder DS endlich gesichert haben und nicht dauerhaft auf Installationslimit schauen müssen...


----------



## Holstentor (28. Februar 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir tauchte das auf Steam gekaufte "Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit" auch plötzlich unter Origin auf, ohne dass ich selbst etwas dazu beigetragen hätte. Das ist zwar jetzt kein großes Problem für mich - aber doch ein Zeichen, dass Origin sehr viel neugierer ist, als EA uns glauben machen möchte.


----------



## Worrel (28. Februar 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Ohja wie schlimm... man kann es dann auf Steam und auf Origin spielen wenn man will...
> 
> Wie kann EA einen nur einen Key auf Origin schnenken obwohl man bei Steam gekauft hat...
> 
> So eine Frechheit aber auch...


 Ich glaube nicht, daß hier Keys verschenkt werden, sondern daß der Key der jeweiligen Steam Version klammheimlich auch an Origin gebunden wurde.

Sprich: Weiterverkaufen des Steam Accounts zwecks Spiel Loswerdung ist nun gar nicht mehr möglich.


Oh, interessant:
Origin

Abschnitt C: Lizenzbestätigung:
"Die Anwendung [Origin] prüft keine Lizenzrechte für Produkte, die nicht auf die  Anwendung als Inhaltsschutztechnologie angewiesen sind oder nicht in der  Spielebibliothek der Benutzer auftauchen. Zur Klarstellung: Dies  bedeutet auch, dass die Anwendung keine Lizenzrechte für Produkte prüft,  die *vor der ersten Installation* der Anwendung gekauft und/oder auf  Ihrem Computer installiert wurden."

Sprich: da haben EA uU gegen ihre eigene Eula verstoßen.


----------



## Doc-H (28. Februar 2012)

In meiner Origin Bibliothek befinden sich aufeinmal "Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight", "Dead Space 2" und "Need for Speed Hot Pursuit", allesamt mit den CD Keys bei Steam identisch und bei Steam gekauft.


----------



## HerrKarl (28. Februar 2012)

Nein nein, Origin ist keine Spyware!
Origin schaut nur so die Daten an.
Aber nein, die werden nicht gesendet und verarbeitet um damit der Konkurrenz eins auszuwischen.

Lächerlich, armselig und vor allem eines: Aufdringlich.
Wie wenn man die Nutzung dem Kunden direkt aufs Auge drücken möchte.


----------



## leroy1st (28. Februar 2012)

Doc-H schrieb:


> In meiner Origin Bibliothek befinden sich aufeinmal "Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight", "Dead Space 2" und "Need for Speed Hot Pursuit", allesamt mit den CD Keys bei Steam identisch und bei Steam gekauft.


 
kann ich nicht bestätigen bei mir ist alles wies war szeam bei steam origin bei origin.
liegt eventuell daran wo man origin und steam installiert. Während steam auf meiner spiele partition installiert ist, hats origin nur auf die programme partition geschafft


----------



## GR0BI75 (28. Februar 2012)

Bei mir wird nichts angezeigt. Allerdings wurden andere Games wie "Dragon Age 2" oder "Bad Company 2" in die Origin-Liste gepackt, die ich zuvor mal seperat installiert hatte. Mir hat trotzdem damals schon nicht die Bohne gejuckt deswegen, wer da das x-te Fass nun aufmachen will - guten Morgen!


----------



## Gigacrack (28. Februar 2012)

Das Thema ist älter als die Steinkohle... und die Lösung ist einfach. Das hat nix mit Spyware von Origin zu tun sondern einfach damit das Ihr euch alle in besagten Spielen zusätzlich zu Steam noch mit einem EA Account einloggen müsst.. und da ja bekanntlich nicht für jedes Spiel ein neuer Account entsteht werden diese Spiele automatisch dem Origin/EA Account zugewiesen... 
Es ist sogar möglich EA Spiele von Steam (die ingame kein Login haben) auf Origin manuell freizuschalten (nicht alle aber einige). Einfach den Steam Key bei Origin eingeben und fertig.

Das funktioniert schon seit Origin auf dem Markt ist. Absolut nix neues.


----------



## Klingelmann (28. Februar 2012)

sag ich doch schon lange, origin ist ein stasi-tool der ganz üblen sorte.
bei steam wirst du wenigstens gefragt ob du deine daten übermitteln möchtest.
das motto bei EA heisst: kontrollieren,limitieren,diktieren.
ich nehme dieses wochenende an der verbrennung von EA-spielen teil.


----------



## Sancezz1 (28. Februar 2012)

Gigacrack schrieb:


> Das Thema ist älter als die Steinkohle... und die Lösung ist einfach. Das hat nix mit Spyware von Origin zu tun sondern einfach damit das Ihr euch alle in besagten Spielen zusätzlich zu Steam noch mit einem EA Account einloggen müsst.. und da ja bekanntlich nicht für jedes Spiel ein neuer Account entsteht werden diese Spiele automatisch dem Origin/EA Account zugewiesen...
> Es ist sogar möglich EA Spiele von Steam (die ingame kein Login haben) auf Origin manuell freizuschalten (nicht alle aber einige). Einfach den Steam Key bei Origin eingeben und fertig.
> 
> Das funktioniert schon seit Origin auf dem Markt ist. Absolut nix neues.


 
Genau so sieht´s aus....


----------



## Watwiewer (28. Februar 2012)

Hier machen die Leute die über Origin als Spyptool lästern nur einen auf ich bin wichtig.
Ist schon fast so wie in einer anderen Spielezeitschrift die ich nicht näher erwähnen möchte.
Steam & Facebook nutzen aber über Origin jammern? Versagt!
Raubkopierer sein der angst vor der jetzigen entdeckung hat? ....siehe oben...


----------



## HMCpretender (28. Februar 2012)

Ist doch letztendlich egal wie EA das herausfindet - was fällt denen überhaupt ein?


----------



## suupar (28. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte Origin und Mass Effect 1&2 Parallel ca. ein halbes Jahr installiert und Origin hat bis heute keines von beiden "plötzlich" übernommen


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Februar 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sprich: Weiterverkaufen des Steam Accounts zwecks Spiel Loswerdung ist nun gar nicht mehr möglich.


 Sollte man sowieso nicht machen, wenn Valve es merkt und der Account mit dem Spiel gesperrt wird, kann der Käufer den Verkäufer verklagen...



> Origin überprüfe automatisch die Dateinamen von Spielen auf Rechnern,  auf denen sie installiert sind, übermittele dabei aber keine  persönlichen Daten an EA. Das könnte eine Erklärung dafür sein, wie Spiele von Steam zu Origin wandern.


Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaube bei einem der Need for Speed Teile wurde automatisch erkannt, dass der Vorgänger installiert war.
Also ganz ohne Steam, vermutlich wird das über einen Registry-Eintrag geprüft der selbst von EA bei der Installation mit implementiert wird. Wenn das so ist, dann kann man den Vorwurf von Spionage vergessen, fand ich damals gut, dass ich glaube Need for Speed: Underground 2 gemerkt hat das NfSU 1 installiert war.


----------



## Joerg2 (28. Februar 2012)

same here. weder MoH noch BFC2 (beide Steam) oder NFS:HP (Retail) wurden einfach so übernommen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2012)

Gigacrack schrieb:


> Das Thema ist älter als die Steinkohle... und die Lösung ist einfach. Das hat nix mit Spyware von Origin zu tun sondern einfach damit das Ihr euch alle in besagten Spielen zusätzlich zu Steam noch mit einem EA Account einloggen müsst.. und da ja bekanntlich nicht für jedes Spiel ein neuer Account entsteht werden diese Spiele automatisch dem Origin/EA Account zugewiesen...
> Es ist sogar möglich EA Spiele von Steam (die ingame kein Login haben) auf Origin manuell freizuschalten (nicht alle aber einige). Einfach den Steam Key bei Origin eingeben und fertig.
> 
> Das funktioniert schon seit Origin auf dem Markt ist. Absolut nix neues.


 
Das bedeutet aber, dass quasi alle EA Accounts zu Origin Accounts werden und selbst Leute mit älteren Spielen den Braten fressen müssen, sonst können sie ihr Spiel (online) nicht mehr spielen. 
Daran sieht man aber wie "gefährlich" das ist. Nur als Beispiel: Nehmen wir mal an EA würde irgendwann pleite gehen und Origin würde von einer anderen Firma übernommen werden, dann müsstest du ihre Bedingungen akzeptieren, egal wie blödsinnig sie sind, sonst könntest du selbst deine alten Spiele nicht mehr zocken. Egal ob Steam, Origin und Co. - es ist die völlige Entmündigung des Spielers. Sprich: Wir sind nur noch Marionetten in einem Spieletheater.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Februar 2012)

@Shadow_Man
Ich habe jetzt DA: Origins nicht neu installiert, aber ich habe immer noch Zugriff auf meinen Account auf der Seite von Bioware. Vielleicht würde das Spiel erst übernommen, wenn man Origin installiert hat?

Da gab es auch nach der Weiterleitung auf die Seite von EA zwecks Passwortänderung, noch eine Frage, ob man ich glaube einen Key der alle Accounts zusammenfasst haben möchte, für Origin vermutlich(?),aber dies habe ich abgelehnt bzw. die Seite einfach geschlossen. *Aber nicht aus Angst, Origin würde meinen PC ausspionieren.*


----------



## smooth1980 (28. Februar 2012)

Ich habe meine EA Games sowieso alle in Origin drinne. Von daher Wayne. Hab sowieso nix zu verbergen.


----------



## Watwiewer (28. Februar 2012)

Davor gab es meines Wissens nach den Ea Downloader aus dem zb. mein Dead Space damals startete.
Wieso leuchtet es nicht ein , dass beim wechsel zu Origin Ea etwas dafür tut , dass beim umzug der Plattformen die Spieleverzeichnisse nun in den Origin Dienst miteingebunden werden ?
Das Theater ähnelt ganz und gar dem damaligen Steam gehabe , und?
Viele nutzen diesen Dienst Heute ohne zu murren und empfinden ihn als nützlich ohne gleich in Paranoia zu verfallen , die von Leuten initiiert wird , die entweder wenig bis gar keine Ahnung von der Materie haben , oder einfach zu wenig beachtung im Leben bekommen , weshalb diese sich dann in Foren zum Troll aufplustern müssen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2012)

Watwiewer schrieb:


> Davor gab es meines Wissens nach den Ea Downloader aus dem zb. mein Dead Space damals startete.
> Wieso leuchtet es nicht ein , dass beim wechsel zu Origin Ea etwas dafür tut , dass beim umzug der Plattformen die Spieleverzeichnisse nun in den Origin Dienst miteingebunden werden ?
> Das Theater ähnelt ganz und gar dem damaligen Steam gehabe , und?
> Viele nutzen diesen Dienst Heute ohne zu murren und empfinden ihn als nützlich ohne gleich in Paranoia zu verfallen , die von Leuten initiiert wird , die entweder wenig bis gar keine Ahnung von der Materie haben , oder einfach zu wenig beachtung im Leben bekommen , weshalb diese sich dann in Foren zum Troll aufplustern müssen.


 
Du weißt aber schon, dass das Ganze mit Origin von einem Rechtsanwalt kam und auch andere Rechtsanwälte sagten, dass das nach deutschem Recht nicht okay ist/war und das EA und Origin aktuell vom Datenschutz beobachtet werden? Also nichts mit Paranoia von Spielern


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Februar 2012)

Wenn man nur noch Spiele installiert, bei denen die EULA mit Deutschem Recht übereinstimmen, dann hat man vermutlich nicht mehr viele zur Auswahl.


> Auch wenn die Lizenzbedingungen beim Kauf vereinbart wurden (zum Beispiel  beim Online-Kauf durch entsprechendes gut  sichtbares Anzeigen vor dem Kauf oder bei Kauf im Ladengeschäft durch  deutlich erkennbares Abdrucken der vollständigen Bedingungen auf der  Verpackung), kann ihre Wirksamkeit stark eingeschränkt sein. Sie stellen  dann Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen  dar, die der Inhaltskontrolle durch die AGB-Regelungen des BGB unterliegen. In der Praxis sind  zum Beispiel viele Klauseln dieser Vereinbarungen zumindest für Privatkunden nicht bindend, weil sie den Endbenutzer  einseitig und ungewöhnlich einschränken (§ 307 BGB)  oder gegen konkrete Vorschriften in § 308 und § 309  verstoßen (z. B. Haftungsbeschränkungen).


Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag – Wikipedia


----------



## Watwiewer (28. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass das Ganze mit Origin von einem Rechtsanwalt kam und auch andere Rechtsanwälte sagten, dass das nach deutschem Recht nicht okay ist/war und das EA und Origin aktuell vom Datenschutz beobachtet werden? Also nichts mit Paranoia von Spielern




Ja sicher , ich hatte die Sache damals leider Hautnah mitbekommen müssen.
Da wurde ich auch Skeptisch der neuen Plattform gegenüber , nur ich habe nicht einen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet oder den der schon am Ermitteln war direkt unterstützt.
Vielmehr habe ich alle verfügbaren Info´s selbst gesammelt und dabei ein möglich breites Spektrum genutzt , da leider zu viele Leute von dem mir erwähnten Personenkreis sich nicht konstruktiv an Lösungen beteiligt haben , sondern scheinbar mit allen Kräften sich für eine art mißinformations Politik stark machten die niemandem ausser vielleicht denjenigen selbst nutzt , aus was für einem Grund auch immer.
Nun scheint es mir , da man so einige Kommentare hier liest , scheint ja immer noch nicht klar zu sein dass Origin kein Spytool sein soll sondern eine Gamingplattform.
Sie funktioniert zumindest bei mir ganz gut jetzt.Battlelog zb. betrachte ich als eine gute Entwicklung , alles geht so reibungslos und das Suchen nach Statistiken und Servern ist endlich nicht mehr so schwer zu bedienen.
Ich selbst habe übrigends mein altes Dead Space Origin hinzugefügt , nun starte ich es eben von dort anstatt im Ea - Downloadmanager.
Davor dass Ea nun meine Festpplatte ausspioniert habe ich keine Angst , und bei vielem anderen muss man ja auch vorsichtig sein , was das Netz betrifft.


----------



## Kwengie (28. Februar 2012)

das was Origin und eventuell auch Steam tun, ist eigentlich Hausfriedensbruch.


----------



## heinz-otto (28. Februar 2012)

Fehlt nur noch, dass sie mit der Webcam noch das Spieleregal mit den Retailfassungen einscannen, prüfen und dann die Spiele an Origin binden. Obwohl man könnte noch einen draufsetzen. Origin bietet einem das als kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung zu Einstieg in Origin an.

Ich sehne mich gerade nach der offline Zeit zurück. Spiel einlegen, installieren und los gehts. Jetzt muss man zig Accounts, Passwörter und Plattformen registrieren und verwalten. Als ich die DLC der Dragon Age Ultimate Edition spielen wollte, dachte ich ja eigentlich mein Bioware Account (zu NWN1 Zeiten angelegt) würde noch gehen. Ich hatte das Passwort zwar notiert, einloggen ging aber nicht mehr. Gut muss man halt das Passwort reseten. Da wird man bei Bioware aber mittelweile an den EA Account verwiesen. Dort gab es aber meine Mail Adresse nicht, so dass auch kein Passwort zurückgesetzt werden kann. Von der absolut haarsträubenden, obligatorischen Registrierungsprozedur bei GFWL für Bulletstorm, das ich nur im Singleplayer spielen wollte, will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Und unsere Accounts sind doch längst zum Geschäft für die Firmen geworden. Denen ist doch egal, ob man in zwei oder drei Jahren seine Spiele noch spielen kann, wenn wieder zig Publisher/Studios gekauft/verschmolzen/aufgelöst wurden. Hauptsache man hat beim Release bezahlt und kann seine Sachen nicht mehr gebraucht verkaufen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. Februar 2012)

Gigacrack schrieb:


> Das Thema ist älter als die Steinkohle... und die Lösung ist einfach. Das hat nix mit Spyware von Origin zu tun sondern einfach damit das Ihr euch alle in besagten Spielen zusätzlich zu Steam noch mit einem EA Account einloggen müsst.. und da ja bekanntlich nicht für jedes Spiel ein neuer Account entsteht werden diese Spiele automatisch dem Origin/EA Account zugewiesen...
> Es ist sogar möglich EA Spiele von Steam (die ingame kein Login haben) auf Origin manuell freizuschalten (nicht alle aber einige). Einfach den Steam Key bei Origin eingeben und fertig.
> 
> Das funktioniert schon seit Origin auf dem Markt ist. Absolut nix neues.



Aye, so schauts aus.
Alle bisher genannten betroffenen Spiele wurden im alten EA Masterkonto registriert. Und Origin ersetzt, wenn installiert, das Masterkonto. Sprich alle dort registrierten CD Keys werden in Origin eingebunden. Origin durchsucht in dem Fall also nicht eure Festplatte sondern holt sich die Informationen aus dem, was ihr (zwangsläufig) sowieso bei EA hinterlegt habt. Ob ihr das jeweilige Spiel nun Retail, bei Steam oder einem anderen digitalen Vertrieb gekauft habt ist dabei völlig egal.

Edit:
Was Origin sonst noch so alles macht, und eventuell eklatant gegen Datenschutzbestimmungen etc. verstößt steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber in diesem Fall hat das mit dem Programm Origin erstmal wenig zu tun, sondern mit der Accountverwaltung durch EA. Das muss einem ebenfalls nicht gefallen, ist aber zunächstmal kein Hinweis auf unsaubere Handhabung von lokal, auf eurem PC, gespeicherten Daten durch Origin.


----------



## ToteHose10 (28. Februar 2012)

Ja das ist bei mir auch so.
Ich hab auch mehrere Spiele die ich bei Steam gekauft hatte.
Jetzt bei Origin drin.


----------

